# Chapman MFA (Editing) or Gap year for USC



## jimzigs

Hi all, 
SO I was recently admitted by Chapman's MFA program (Editing), while I also applied to USC (Film and TV production) and AFI (Editing) but unfortunately did not get in neither of those programs. Chapman is also offering me some scholarship. 
There seems to be very limited information on Chapman's from past aluminis. 
To my knowledge USC is a more genaralized program designed for people coming from non-film backgrounds. I don't mind a generalized program even though I studied film in undergrad, because I think it'll make me an overall better filmmaker. Chapman's more focused program would also benefit me just as much since I know I want to do post in the future. I'm dwelling on potentially taking a gap year and apply for USC again, but that is a huge unknown as there is no garuntee for admission. Is USC worth the time and effort? Or should I just go for Chapman. (Heard some great things about Chapman such as newer and better euiqment.)

Thanks in advanced everyone!!!


----------



## Yang Qian

I would go for Chapman editing. as far as I'm aware, Chapman has the best facility and a lot of frontier technology. Learning post-production at chapman would be very ideal. Also, you studied film so maybe focusing on a specific discipline serves you better.


----------

